# Just for fun! What are some of ya'll's pet peeves when it comes to Halloween??



## robotmom (Aug 23, 2015)

I hate those inflatables too!! I also hate the "sexy" everything costumes in the stores....not that I mind sexy at all, but do we need a "sexy" sponge bob


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I also hate the inflatables, but the thing I hate the most is glitter covered items.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

My pet peeve is inclement weather on the day of


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

robotmom said:


> I hate those inflatables too!! I also hate the "sexy" everything costumes in the stores....not that I mind sexy at all, but do we need a "sexy" sponge bob


Your response made me think of this... 







And yes there are really sexy versions of everything... we don't need sexy versions of everything. 


For me I really cannot stand the crazy amount of glitter I am finding in most stores now with Halloween decor. There are so many pieces I would own if they weren't engulfed in glitter.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

People who say "I decorate a ton for Halloween too".....then all they have out are a few pumpkins.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes inflatables are terrible..... my main pet peeve are decorations with smiles...... ghosts and pumpkins smiling
are not halloween..... nothing scary about a smiling anything.......


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I hate that more people dont decorate for Halloween. I dont really care about their personal tastes. I just want them to celebrate Halloween so I have more yards to look at and enjoy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Please take it easy on the inflatable bashing (_hate_ is such a strong word), as a fair amount of members here like them and we really do not need to alienate anyone due to their tastes. 

Parents who force their petrified child(ren) to come up, then complain that it is too scary


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

glitter ... the idiot who thought it was kewl to use glitter for halloween should have their fingernails torn off ... and the raw wounds covered in salt ... 

amk


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I beg to differ. Christopher Lee smiling with his Dracula fangs in place is nothing but Terrifying! " Bad dream", terrifying !!"


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Inflateables. I have nothing against the people who use em, cause really I'm just happy to see people decorate at all these days, but I loathe them.
Also I'm sorry, but zombies. Much too over rated, and under scary.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Please don't scare me, Mister, I don't like being scared, the last haunt I was in they scared me real bad."
So we make it a "Kid's Tour" , then he walks back out to the entrance and loudly proclaims "It wasn't Scary, they couldn't scare me!"
"March right back in here kid, we will show you what you missed the first time."
(The 3rd grader who spoke those words has about another 20 years on his prison sentence) Not a joke.
He told his classmates back then that he was sneaking into my house late at night. His DNA convicted him and some women in town had justice.
I have had my "House" for 29 years now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm surprised there's not a Sexy Glitter costume. 

I'm not a fan of a ton of glitter either. A little is OK but lately a lot of stuff is covered in it. I'm also OK with most sexy costumes that make sense, but as someone else said, do we really need Sexy Sponge Bob costumes? There's a line & that crosses it for me.

And before you say "there's no Sexy Sponge Bob costume" I give you this abomination called "Sexy Sponge Babe."










And this









I give this also:
http://www.oddee.com/item_98377.aspx

I used to hate inflatables, but the older I get the older I get ya know? It's getting harder & harder to do this every year & when I realized I could decorate by plugging in a few well chosen inflatables I was sold.

Plus inflatables are better than nothing so I can't really complain about them. I'd rather see a yard full of inflatables or a yard that looks like Halloween threw up than nothing, which is what most people do.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have any inflatables, but I enjoy seeing them in other people's yards. 
The idea that every woman's costume has to be a sexy version of whatever it is-- yeah, that one annoys me. Worse-- sexy kids' costumes. THAT is creepier than any scary costume I've seen. 
Glitter in someone else's house is fine. I don't want it in mine. It does bother me that so many props or decor pieces I like have glitter on, and that means they won't integrate with my decor. If we wanted glitter, we could easily add our own, but it's very difficult to remove it without damaging what's underneath. 
Most of the time I like to see variety, and I don't feel like my way is the only way. I'm not very easily peeved about others' decor. But-- it does bother me when people deliberately try to offend others with their displays, and then play the martyr (or the "brave crusader") when they get negative feedback.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't even remember when the whole glitter phenomenon started. I think it might have just crept in slowly. Like a little black glitter on the edge of a piece, then on the eyes, then ALL OVER EVERYWHERE & now you see large pieces with all over glitter. It can work if done right or placed properly but lately it just seems like they're putting glitter in places & on things that just don't need it.

To me glitter is a Christmas thing. In fact, make a snowman entirely out of glitter & I'm all 'bout it, but leave if off my vampires & zombies.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have a problem with any style of Halloween decorating, inflatable, excessive, what have you. I figure any kind of effort put toward our favorite holiday is a good thing, since so many houses are dark on the big night, and everybody's got their own style. But I have two pet peeves. One are the toters who are way too old to be doing it that come up to you with a seriously bad attitude like they're daring you to cause any trouble. I had a group of boys come to my house last year that looked to be about 18-19 yrs old, nary a costume in sight. I gave them each a few pieces of my cheaper candy - some Smarties and some Dum-Dum pops - and one of them actually threw the candy I'd given him on my driveway as he walked away in disgust. Total jerks with no respect. (By the way, I do keep a bowl of what I call the "good stuff" chocolate bars, etc., hidden away and reserved for the younger ones who are in their costume and loving every minute of it. ) My other pet peeve would be vandals (likely the same jerks) that steal or destroy my props and yard decor to the point where I don't put out my really expensive stuff until the day of. Yeah, those are the downers of the season. But, other than that, what's not to love!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Twigh Light"and the glitter , it seemed to show up in that second season? Why? Who knows?
Tired of the Zombies? I have told people I don't like "Zombies" because I went to school with some of them(1960s-Drugs) "Like.. Wow, man, like... wow!"
I made a thick steel bar hinged on one end, i lower it across my kitchen door, painted on it is :"No ZOMBIES!"
"See how simple it is? Just lower the bar, no more zombies! The show's over! (Yes, almost everyone of my downstairs windows are boarded up and screwed shut!)


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

It kills me to drive by a house or yard with a PERFECT look/amount of space and they don't have a single decoration up. My only other major pet peeve is people acting like I'll traumatize my son by having him see props around the house and the yard. Pssh, please.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Glitter on anything Halloween


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't have any issues with people's personal style of decor. Like others, I'm just happy that they're celebrating it. BUT that only applies to decor. My biggest pet Peeve are cheap or easy costumes. This includes the "sexy everything" costumes or those tacky Pinterest costumes where a bunch of carbon copied girls dress up as loofahs or coke cans, jolly ranchers, etc. I can't stand that. I need creativity, originality, I need HALLOWEEN costumes!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Not fond of inflatables but what pushes that into a peeve are the cutsey ones. Cutesy is my ultimate Halloween pet peeve. There is a fine line where something kind of passes cutesy and looks demented and that I do like. 

Sexy and racist and especially sexy racist costumes aren't so much a peeve as they actually kind of make me mad and generally disappointed in humanity.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

People finding fault with how others choose to celebrate would be up there.

6 years ago, it was complaints about people who "only put out some cornstalks and pumpkins" that inspired me to completely change direction to do just that. 6 years of that later, maybe it's time to move on to glitter infused inflatables. 


Sexy glitter infused inflatables. 


On props, I really wish they would JUST have the voice. Or the option of just the voice without the bad sound effects or music in the background.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My pet peeve about Halloween is mean people. 

And people that use Halloween as a reason to get wasted and "party" in very vulgar or tasteless costumes. I get sexy costumes, but use a little imagination and you can still do sexy with a little class and imagination.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Christmas decorations on the shelf two weeks before Halloween.
The rest I chalk-up to "To each, his/her own".


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> On props, I really wish they would JUST have the voice. Or the option of just the voice without the bad sound effects or music in the background.


Yes, so much this. And also when the volume level of a prop is just way too loud. (That being said, I do appreciate the recent trend by manufacturers to include volume control on certain props.)


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Glitter is for Christmas so lets leave it there. Sorry to say it but I can't stand GORE! (My own personal opinion) I prefer the classic halloween characters with just a bit of blood but it has gotten to be too much blood. To me the Gore is Horror and not Halloween. And you dont have to have gore to be scary......the scariest haunts are the ones with misdirection and surprise. You dont see people jump when they walk into a room covered in blood but you do when someone jumps out at them.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

lilibat said:


> Not fond of inflatables but what pushes that into a peeve are the cutsey ones. Cutesy is my ultimate Halloween pet peeve. There is a fine line where something kind of passes cutesy and looks demented and that I do like.


Personally, I like many (but not all) Halloween inflatables -- and even use several myself. My son was five years old, and we'd just moved into a new development with mostly young children. (We had, literally, just moved in three days before Halloween 2015, so I didn't have much time to prepare or decorate.)










That being said, something like this Gemmy Airblown Friendly Vampire definitely falls beyond the pale: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edb98PLDDyU Truly horrifying. *shudder*


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will have to agree with several others who have posted it. I abhore Glitter on items. So many times I find something that looks good but it is totally ruined by all the glitter on it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

A few retro things have a light dusting, but Martha Stewart's line was the first place I remember seeing a heavy-handed use of glitter. That was quite a long time ago. It has certainly taken off. (Ms. Stewart even has blood-drip gel clings with glitter in them, for those who hemorrhage the stuff.) Again, it's fine for someone else. It only _peeves_ me when I really like an item and can't find it in glitter free.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

My big pet peeve is that my Town decided to do a Huge Trick or Trunk on Halloween night, about a mile from my house. I used to get about 350 to 400 kids and adults a night in my yard, now it is down to about 125. 

It is so much easier for parents to watch their kids fill up bags of candy walking through a parking lot, than it is to go door to door. I think the parents are doing a major disservice to their kids by making it way too easy. The biggest loss for the kids is eliminating the "adventure" of really Trick or Treating and developing their own bravery and coping skills from walking up to a spooky door in a spooky yard.

Why, back in my day, we used to have to walk uphill for 5 miles wearing a plastic costume and mask, just to get a stale popcorn ball and brave old beedsheet ghosts, carved pumpkins and a hanging dummy. And we were grateful for it!   









Eric


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

If the "glitter" can be traced directly back to Martha, she should be resentenced to hard labor, scarping off glitter from ALL things Halloween!

Back to Pet peeve, "That I can't dome my yard, (like the northern states sports domes) to keep out weather and vandalism."
Now that might limit drive by viewing, but if you had clear front panels (?). Just think, you could control the light, control wind, rain, snow. Display Gemmys anywhere, not have to worry about items walking away over night. it could be orange and jack- a- lantern markings and a stem on top. Just one dome would remove ALL of my Pet Peeves, until the issue of storing the Dome on 11/1!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine would have to be glitter and those crazy red LED eyes that seem to be on all retail props lately?? What is with that?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Godcrusher said:


> I hate that more people dont decorate for Halloween. I dont really care about their personal tastes. I just want them to celebrate Halloween so I have more yards to look at and enjoy.


I do too. I understand not wanting to decorate for a holiday you don't like/celebrate, but c'mon, would _ONE_ pumpkin really hurt? I'm paying for school, so don't really have the budget to decorate as much as I'd like, but you would never catch me without a JOL sitting pretty on the porch


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Lack of free time--further hampered by my procrastination, lack of good supply stores in town, the anxiety of not feeling ready even when the ToTs are starting towards the door (that darn dream!!), how quickly it's all over--even though we have ToTing two nights here...towns that I've lived in where ToTing is only one night (oh, that was difficult for me to get used to!)

...Halloween nightmares of not being prepared (although I secretly like those dreams in a sense, because I love decorating, and just FEELING like it's Halloween--that part makes my little dark heart happy)

What else...vandals and thieves, or at least worrying about them even when they don't come...anticipating great items in the stores "this year" after being disappointed for so many years (and WHY did Menards quit doing walk-thru type setups in their stores? I loved those!)

And WEATHER. It has been horribly windy, and also rainy the last two years. I'm sure that this one will be no different. My thin tombstones don't stand a chance in wind, and rain just ruins everything--including ToT attendance.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't care how people decorate...I just want them to decorate, lol! Something, anything, please!! 

My own, personal style falls somewhere in the middle...not extremely cutesy, not gory. I stick with a little more traditional styles of Halloween decor, some creepy/spookiness, with lots of Fall/harvest touches (simply because I decorate for Fall in September, then add my Halloween to the Fall decor come end of Sept and through Oct). If someone else wants to go super cute/inflatable or gore/zombie or whatever in their own yards, I will still enjoy it, though, because they decorated and are celebrating with me!!!

Now, as for glitter...I don't mind a tiny bit as a slight detail on a small, decorative piece...but why, oh why, does it have to be covering everything, lately?! If someone else wants to decorate with glitter covered items, I would probably think it pretty. For me, though, I have found so many decorations that I just adored and wanted terribly...but they were just caked in glitter. I hate glitter not because of how it looks, but because it gets all over everything and it never, ever goes away! You will keep finding it forever all over your house, yourself, your pets...I have four cats: glitter+cats=big mess. I have enough cat fur everywhere daily...I don't need glittery cat fur, hahaha!

I don't really care if older teens come ToTing...as long as they are polite and in costume. I had a grown teen boy show up at my door with his friends and he was dressed up as Alice in Wonderland...full costume, lol...I didn't care that he was a bit too old, I offered him good candy for effort and told him how much I loved his costume, lol. I do feel bad for little kids who show up with no costume. I know some people don't have the money for a costume...I grew up that way, myself...but the parents could easily throw something together for their kids from stuff around the house...or simply dress them in regular clothes from their closet that may be Halloween colored...or just put some Halloween stickers on their shirts...or take your eyeliner and draw something fun/Halloweenish on their faces...there's a million cheap/free/fast things they could do. Come on, take five minutes to make yours kids night a bit more fun and festive.

Along those lines, rude ToTs, adults/older teens who come in no costume but expect candy, vandalism and theft, people letting their dogs potty on my props (yes, I've had this happen..)...and the weather...omg, the Illinois crazy, crappy October cold, rainy, insanely windy, sometimes sleet/snowy weather...are some things that bug me for Halloween.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I seem to have the opposite problem that a lot of you have weather wise for Halloween.. I'm in San Diego and October the past few years has been in the nonstop sun and in the 80's. Thanks to that I can't really carve pumpkins early in the month and/or leave them outside. I've tried various tips and tricks to keep them from going bad so quickly but the sun/heat still gets them within a couple days.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Well... to be honest. My pet peeve is when other folks look down on my choice of decorations.  
They see me rollin. They hatin. Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin' dirty. 
That's right. I'm gansta. Using the trifecta of hated decorations. Blowmolds, Inflatables AND Zombie Babies!  hahahaha


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Pet peeve is when you try your hardest to make something and then someone comes along and say, you should've done this or that.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

UnOrthodOx said:


> On props, I really wish they would JUST have the voice. Or the option of just the voice without the bad sound effects or music in the background.


This, so much. I was just thinking about the animated ground breaker I got last year. His head moves and he makes groaning sound effects, which would be just fine if they stopped right there. But no, his eyes also light up and flash (that's ok...I guess) and the cheesiest "spooky music box" music you've ever heard plays.

I guess that's one of my general pet peeves, too - stuff that's been overused so much that's really not scary at all, not just limited to Halloween, but horror movies too. Evil children. Music box chimes. "Scary" clowns with fangs and demonic facepaint. Zombie versions of everything under the sun. Meh, it's just not scary.

Oh yeah, and specifically with regard to Halloween, smartass trick or treaters who say "THAT'S NOT REAL" or "THAT ISN'T SCARY" when they come to your door.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Oh yeah, and specifically with regard to Halloween, smartass trick or treaters who say "THAT'S NOT REAL" or "THAT ISN'T SCARY" when they come to your door.


I would suggest that you hold out a _very_ large, gleaming knife and say, "Care to test that theory? Go ahead, tough guy, grab the blade..." Unfortunately, with all of the damned lawsuits, probably best not to, no matter how tempting it may be


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Well... to be honest. My pet peeve is when other folks look down on my choice of decorations.
> They see me rollin. They hatin. Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin' dirty.
> That's right. I'm gansta. Using the trifecta of hated decorations. Blowmolds, Inflatables AND Zombie Babies!  hahahaha


..hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You ridin' dirty~you go girl


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Well... to be honest. My pet peeve is when other folks look down on my choice of decorations.
> They see me rollin. They hatin. Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin' dirty.
> That's right. I'm gansta. Using the trifecta of hated decorations. Blowmolds, Inflatables AND Zombie Babies!  hahahaha


Hahahaha!!! That's awesome. (I now have that song in my head...but see colorful blowmolds in the back of your car while you rollin' and ridin' down the street, hahaha!) 

 

You may have the "trifecta of hated decorations"...but your yard looks so totally awesome!!! It's all in how you use the decor, and you rock it!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I hate the light up eyes on the animated props. They don't make sense in the majority of them (usually why most of us make our own props), but I do buy the odd one here and there for 'filler' .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooo good one Vandalay Industries!

There's also about 3 soundtracks they use & some sound, well, like they're having a little too much "fun" ifyaknowwhuttamean! I know most of those props are for mass consumption & we'd do it very differently but it still bugs me. It doesn't stop me from buying some of them but at least the option of turning off the sound is becoming a more popular feature.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I am in the minority. I like glitter. Where I want to apply it only! None of the pre-glittered props. 

Pet-Peeves, no decorations for Halloween. An uncarved pumpkin or some orange mums and a wreath would suffice. 

I'm fine with all of the other stuff. Gore- not my thing. Spooky- I like. My kids know the difference and appreciate the thought that goes into each home's decor. I try to instill a respect for haunts and decorations. 

I knew dumb kids who thought it was funny to throw peoples pumpkins, I brought them to my parents home and made them a part of our Cinderella decorating. Did it change a few minds, yes. Maybe not all but there's always the hope.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

c910andace said:


> I knew dumb kids who thought it was funny to throw peoples pumpkins, I brought them to my parents home and made them a part of our Cinderella decorating. Did it change a few minds, yes. Maybe not all but there's always the hope.


Right after Halloween, my wife and I usually put out a fall arrangement of pumpkins, gourds, etc. that stays up throughout November on our front porch. Last year some kids snatched a couple of the larger pumpkins and smashed them all over the street. But they at least had the decency to wait until the 30th, when I was going to toss everything in the trash anyway. Even better, they smashed them up the street from my house, so I didn't have to clean it up.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree on the sexy thing. Sexy is all good but at Halloween I like spooky and creepy. Ditto on the inflatables. I find the noise distracts from the ambience. Just gave one of those away to Goodwill because I haven't used it in ten years. Hopefully, someone else will enjoy it at a major discount!

I had no idea glitter was pushing all these buttons. I don't really notice it, maybe because I'm not looking for it.

Just to clarify: I may not like sexy costumes or inflatables, but I have no problem with people who do like those things. At least they are getting into the spirit of things and having fun. Nor do I have a problem with people who don't celebrate Halloween or decorate. Why would I care? I have enough to do without converting people to a holiday they aren't into celebrating. 

Like another haunter said, I may not be into a certain style of Halloween décor but I really enjoy walking the neighbourhood with my dogs and seeing all the different displays!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a very scary room here for many people. I really don't wish to terrorize anyone so when a woman gave me some of decorations (the kind I would never buy or display here) I Did display a 2 foot tall skeleton with glitter all over it to distract some people from becoming too "Worked-Up", by being cheaply "commercial" and stupid, and Distracting from the vibes of a huge underground room with a 12 foot high stone arch ceiling where a psychic old woman said, last Winter: "Bad things have happened in THIS ROOM!" (Maybe they have?)
Nobody has ever asked me:"Is this room REAL?" Maybe it's too real for some sensitive types?


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't have any MAJOR pet peeves for Halloween. I'd rather see any Halloween decorations than none at all but if I have to choose I would say:

1. Don't get me wrong, I love Michael's stores but every year it seems like they have so many of the same things over and over year after year. Black, orange, purple, green ornaments, the same kind of skeletons and other decorative accessories and overly glittered decorations. Some of these things never move off of my local store's shelves, maybe because they seem so common. It takes up inventory for some newer more original things. I understand they have staples but what ever happened to trend setting? There has to be something new they can come up with..

2. Gore-again, I'd rather see someone's yard display with anything Halloween themed than not have ppl decorate but I don't like the overly violent, bloody side that Spirit seems to cater to. As a kid I loved seeing home made dummies, blowmolds and die cuts in windows around town that were fun and spooky. There was rarely anything threatening about them. I can appreciate we all have different styles when decorating so I don't want to offend anyone who likes the gore.

3. LED everything, I get they're useful and convenient but why does everything that lights up have to change colors. At the drugstore props change colors, at the dept store anything that lights up changes colors. Halloween and Christmas decorations have pretty much the same colors when it comes to lighted LED, I guess it just seems like the same idea recycled over and over. Whatever happened to things that either lit up green or orange and stayed that color?

Again, this rant is just for fun and meant to be lighthearted. I'll take my Halloween decor in any form as long as it means October is getting closer


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilda said:


> Well... to be honest. My pet peeve is when other folks look down on my choice of decorations.
> They see me rollin. They hatin. Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin' dirty.
> That's right. I'm gansta. Using the trifecta of hated decorations. Blowmolds, Inflatables AND Zombie Babies!  hahahaha


anybody hating on your wonderful yard is just crazy.And they are hatin


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love any and all things Halloween.I don't care if its a glitter throw up pumpkin go you.Dress in any sorta costume you want.Halloween is meant to be fun not a one size fits all.we are individuals that are creative let it shine.
as far as peeves...the weather.The wind and rain get to me and it happens every year.The lack of Halloween stuff in the store at Halloween time...we gotta get that Christmas stuff out.so Halloween is kicked to curb. and the lack of people that decorate.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

My only complaint is my sons school has pretty much stopped any and all celebrations regarding Halloween. In this desire to not offend we are getting rid of long time traditions and I don't think it is a good thing.
So far the village still allows Trick or Treating but I must say, the way things are going anymore I wouldn't be surprised if that goes away too.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Wife's "Pet Peeve" when it comes to Halloween is that she can't go and do anything because she is HERE selling the tickets a controlling the employees.
(I do admit that she is working and handling a few trying and difficult situations as I just "play", mostly.)
I have told some Haunt-owner-wanna bees that once they have that "Haunt" that they will never "See" another Halloween.
One Haunt owner told me he spends most of his nocturnal hours on the phone begging people to come and work for him! (Maybe he doesn't pay them, or pay them enough for them to notice?)
I was told his efforts were sort of wasted because every spot within his haunt was severely under-manned. ?
I have always wished that when I first meet a new employee and I am telling them what I need them to do here for us, that if they think they will have a problem doing what we need to tell us right then and not just vanish a night or two later.
THERE. That should be more than enough gripes we have concerning Halloween!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Tinaspaintedlady said:


> My only complaint is my sons school has pretty much stopped any and all celebrations regarding Halloween. In this desire to not offend we are getting rid of long time traditions and I don't think it is a good thing.
> So far the village still allows Trick or Treating but I must say, the way things are going anymore I wouldn't be surprised if that goes away too.


I feel the same way. I think Halloween is a fun holiday for all ages, and it's sad to see not as many people celebrating it. Parents are getting worried about their kids getting hurt or "too scared," and some kids just aren't interested in it at all. Then there are the people who change the traditional aspect of Halloween into something overly sexy or gory (which is fine to a point, but that's all I see nowadays). Most of the kids have grown up and moved out of my neighborhood, so I can see why less and less people celebrate every year. I just hope it's because of that, and not because people don't want a Halloween anymore.

But I'm glad I can come here and have it be Halloween year-round!


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

My pet peeve are the kids that come and manhandle my decorations and the parents just stand there and don't reprimand them. I had one kid who decided to keep kicking the side of one of my columns, putting a dent in the foam. And the neighbor's 5 year old picked off a bunch of the gold coins off my Jesse James tombstone, throwing them all over. Not for nothing, but like all of you, I spend A TON of time on my haunt and building pretty much everything they see. 

I'm tempted to make a sign that politely asks that people don't touch the display. This year I'm making my layout so that everything is either fenced in or blocked off so that it can't be touched. They can still see everything, but at least it'll keep little grubby hands from wrecking something.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My pet peeve is too many people on my street, which is only 10 houses, with their lights off on Halloween night. Last Halloween was a new low 6 out of the 10! I can hear the kids on the main streets, they just don't come down the dark street. They don't have to decorate if they don't want to, but would it kill them to keep their lights on and give out a piece of candy? There are maybe 30 ToTs each year, this isn't going to bankrupt anyone.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I certainly have my preferences when it comes to how I decorate, but as long as someone is making an effort then I am happy with it. When my family first moved to town, literally no other house on our street decorated. Each year we had more neighbors participating than the year before, including one house that went INSANE with the inflatables. I loved it, though I don't care to use inflatables myself. 

Now, my only pet peeve is that there has been no point in decorating for the last four years since I moved into an apartment that never gets ToT's.


----------



## Rylo (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll start by saying that I really don't care how people decorate or celebrate as long as they participate and have fun.

Inflatables seem to be a pet peeve for a lot of people. While not my style of decorating, I don't mind them because I think they stand out to the kids which is nice.

When it comes to decorating, I just love classic symbols of Halloween. I don't really understand when people pick a theme that really has nothing to do with Halloween at all. One of my neighbors did a candy theme last year and had pink, purple, green, yellow candy props all over their yard and house and it looked more like a 4 year olds birthday party than Halloween.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Another pet peeve of mine is how Halloween decorations are only out in the stores for maybe 30 days tops, then on clearance
by Oct 15th and them Xmas junk set up as of 31 Oct. It's like these stores only care to make $$$ off of the average joe by 
ripping them off for months on xmas junk, knowing they can make more $$$ off of xmas versus Halloween..... quantity sales
only, quality who cares, import more cheap plastic junk from china and sell, sell, sell......


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I would be quite pleased to see Halloween stuff go on clearance by Oct 15th. In my area, we generally get just a few days of mark-down merchandise in early November. Then it's gone.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

My pet peeve is decorations and props that have light up eyes and horrible "scary" music. I would prefer if you have the option of light up eyes or not. I don't like decorations that won't do anything without the sound on or something flashing. There have been several things I would have liked to have but I won't buy any of that stuff. Flashing lights or strobe lights make my heart race and I start to feel nauseous. 

I also don't like it when kids try to touch everything and parents just stand around thinking its cute. I just straight up tell them to not touch and I also tell the parents. In all the years I have been decorating it has only happened maybe a handful of times but it is annoying. Being inconsiderate of others (bad manners) is sort of a pet peeve of mine.

I didn't realise I had Halloween pet peeves until I read this thread. 

Marie


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Xmas crap during the season is my peeve too. But here we get xmas crap in August! The only Halloween stuff is half a rack of tacky children's costumes in Walmart :/


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, when I read the title on this thread, I didn't think it was going to be complaining about other haunters and their choice of decorating. That makes it kind of personal saying you don't like my kind of haunt. I put the blow ups, up because kids like them and their parents like taking the kids pictures by them. I never thought to ask anyone else it they like them, and I guess I don't care either. I have a really large yard so half is for the little kids, and the other half is spooky. When I get teenagers not in costume, I give them candy, but say something like, "I see you guys decided to dress as nerds again this year. Don't you think that is getting old?". The thing that bothers me most, haunting in the bible belt, is the number of people who ask me, "If you do all this for Halloween, what do you do for Christmas?" Really? I just busted my hump for a month setting this up, and you want me to go all out for Christmas too? It takes me until about Christmas to get all my Halloween props put away. I usually tell them, "Halloween is my holiday, I'll let you take Christmas. I'll be over on the 24th to see what you have done.". I've had a few tell me they'd love to have me come see their house all decorated. I love when we all share the holidays.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I would be quite pleased to see Halloween stuff go on clearance by Oct 15th. In my area, we generally get just a few days of mark-down merchandise in early November. Then it's gone.


I'd honestly buy Halloween stuff year-round if they had it out, clearance or not (or have it online somewhere). Bath and Body Works just had a sale on candles, including an Heirloom Pumpkin scent. Guess who bought about 5 of them lol.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I am appalled lately at Goodwill prices and other thrift stores. Don't they realize this is used stuff? Sometimes I can get cheaper at the dollar store or Walmart for a new product. I understand they have to pay rent,etc. But did their rent and expenses go up that much?? I just don't know sometimes. Someone is getting rich off of free stuff.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I dislike the way people treat you when you're excited for Halloween. It's okay to start talking about Christmas in July but Halloween shouldn't be discussed until Sept?!
I don't care how people decorate. I do what I want for my decorations and it makes me sad to think that fellow haunters are so judgmental. Put up your glittery inflatables if you like. I have a lot of medical issues and live with chronic pain. Some days I hardly leave the bed so if I can plug up a decoration to show that I'm at least thinking of the holiday I pat myself on the back.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

My rant is a social media rant. Not fully sure if even qualifies. It drives me nuts when I see women on Instagram who self proclaim they are "The Queen of Halloween" but A. Don't have a single spooky photo on their page B. Have just started a band new page with only a couple photos C. Never post photos they've taken themselves. They only repost photos of pumpkin spice lattes and martha stewart Halloween cookies.
I huess because I see it happening more and more, or these self proclaimed queens send me friend requests I am seeing it more. Halloween is for everyone, I know, but sometimes this one bugs me. /rant


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Chelsiestein said:


> My rant is a social media rant. Not fully sure if even qualifies. It drives me nuts when I see women on Instagram who self proclaim they are "The Queen of Halloween" but A. Don't have a single spooky photo on their page B. Have just started a band new page with only a couple photos C. Never post photos they've taken themselves. They only repost photos of pumpkin spice lattes and martha stewart Halloween cookies.
> I huess because I see it happening more and more, or these self proclaimed queens send me friend requests I am seeing it more. Halloween is for everyone, I know, but sometimes this one bugs me. /rant


OK so I DO have a pet peeve! hahaha When the above said Queen of Halloween social media page... steals photos of your display/haunt crops your haunts name off and reposts it on their page. Now THAT really chaps my a$$. 
Parasitic behavior.
Thanks for reminding me Cheliestein hahaha.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Hilda said:


> OK so I DO have a pet peeve! hahaha When the above said Queen of Halloween social media page... steals photos of your display/haunt crops your haunts name off and reposts it on their page. Now THAT really chaps my a$$.
> Parasitic behavior.
> Thanks for reminding me Cheliestein hahaha.


Yep, I see your displays all over the place Hilda. I always try to give you credit in any comment sections.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A Little Odd said:


> Yep, I see your displays all over the place Hilda. I always try to give you credit in any comment sections.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Well, thank you!!  Now that makes me happy happy!
Of course when people share all of our photos that is exciting, and what it's all about.
My comment was specifically for those FB page makers, that crop any identification off and pass it as their own. That's nasty.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Hilda said:


> OK so I DO have a pet peeve! hahaha When the above said Queen of Halloween social media page... steals photos of your display/haunt crops your haunts name off and reposts it on their page. Now THAT really chaps my a$$.
> Parasitic behavior.
> Thanks for reminding me Cheliestein hahaha.


Oh my goodness. That is taking it to a whole other level. Tht is disrespectful and infuriating! I saw a meme on Facebook a few days ago where someone used Ang's gothic little tikes house she repainted a d wrote something like "My litter girl is obsessed with Adams (yes, spelled incorrect) Family so I bought a house and did this for her". It made me really angry inside. They didn't make it. None of it deserves their credit. They used HER photo, too! Have some respect people!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hilda said:


> OK so I DO have a pet peeve! hahaha When the above said Queen of Halloween social media page... steals photos of your display/haunt crops your haunts name off and reposts it on their page. Now THAT really chaps my a$$.
> Parasitic behavior. Thanks for reminding me Cheliestein hahaha.


Hmm, not that you should have to do anything, but if you contacted them & told them to take it down or properly credit it, they should at least credit it. If not, report it maybe? Not sure what the rules are for the different social media, but it's ridiculous for folks to brazenly steal and not be called on it.

My pet peeve is that October only has 31 days. Even though I usually start full-on H'ween decorating mid-Sept., I'd love it if I could cram another 30 into Oct.!


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe I'm too sensitive, but this is another pet peeve: When newbies come to the forum and post photos of the very expensive props they bought ($1k +). I guess I see it as a little disrespectful to those of us who have not only been here for a long time (or even those that have only been here for a little bit), but spend a lot of our paychecks - even stretching them pretty thin - to buy materials to MAKE our props. We spend hours, days and months creating things. Anyone can just go out and buy a prop.

Please don't get me wrong, however, I'm not saying that buying props is a bad thing. Many of us incorporate store-bought props into our haunts - either as is or turning them into something else. I just take issue when a newbie breezes in and their first or second post ever here is just to brag about the prop they just bought that cost them more than many haunter's yearly haunt budgets.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I create my own "Show" here, so when two people watching a video I made from something original to me and my place and then "She" turns and says to "Him", Hey! You could do that down at "THE CLUB" next Friday night! (Where did my Club get off too? One quick bump on their round little heads and they would forget my material, maybe even that they had been here? (Insert evil laugh here~~ )
Then as I finished my one routine here, there was No Reaction at all?
After a room full of awkward silence, someone said, "Oh This is where "XXX" got that."
Then one day "XXX" sent me a message asking if he could come and work here!!! "Ha!"


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Your post made me think of a Bob's Burgers episode. 


This year I got the bats that are smiling. It's more realistic.- Linda
Why is it more realistic? - Bob
'Cause they're happy. It's their favorite holiday. They love it.- Linda


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hobby Lobby is already putting their Christmas stuff out and they haven't even gotten all their fall/ Halloween stuff out yet.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

My 2 biggest pet peeves about Halloween are 1. The fact that they pushed back daylight savings until after Halloween. N Secondly Trick R Treating curfew in my area is like 8-8:30 regardless if it is a school night or night. So basically this only gives me about 2 hours of nighttime for my display to viewed in the manner it was meant to seen in.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

omg i hate daylight savings time. when i used to trick or treat it was dark at like 530. i think i hate rain. when it rains or is bad weather it really really makes me angry.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilda said:


> OK so I DO have a pet peeve! hahaha When the above said Queen of Halloween social media page... steals photos of your display/haunt crops your haunts name off and reposts it on their page. Now THAT really chaps my a$$.
> Parasitic behavior.
> Thanks for reminding me Cheliestein hahaha.


went on instagram couldn't find the one you guys are talking about.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

MrMordrid said:


> My 2 biggest pet peeves about Halloween are 1. The fact that they pushed back daylight savings until after Halloween. N Secondly Trick R Treating curfew in my area is like 8-8:30 regardless if it is a school night or night. So basically this only gives me about 2 hours of nighttime for my display to viewed in the manner it was meant to seen in.


Our TOT time is 6-8pm...... it gets dark at 7 so it works out ok..... dark for an hour but only 2 hours of fun. Work on props all year for the big show that
lasts 2 hours. We do get around 500-700 kids in 2 hours so it is crazy busy and a blast!!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

TOT curfue? What is that? Guess we lucky here.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

TOT curfew, what is this blasphemy you speak of???  I would hate that also....


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes our town has a special time of Only 6-8pm where kids can TOT..... thats in KY..... where I grew up as a kid in
NJ we started as soon as school was out.... or on a weekend usually after lunch..... but got really busy at night around 
dinner time..... so I will spend 2 days setting everything up then 1 hour prior to show time we are outside with everything
ready to roll


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Rigormortor said:


> Yes our town has a special time of Only 6-8pm where kids can TOT..... thats in KY..... where I grew up as a kid in
> NJ we started as soon as school was out.... or on a weekend usually after lunch..... but got really busy at night around
> dinner time..... so I will spend 2 days setting everything up then 1 hour prior to show time we are outside with everything
> ready to roll


Oh my, poor little ones. Does this curfew prevent adults or older teens from coming by to view your Halloween display?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

MrMordrid said:


> My 2 biggest pet peeves about Halloween are 1. The fact that they pushed back daylight savings until after Halloween. N Secondly Trick R Treating curfew in my area is like 8-8:30 regardless if it is a school night or night. So basically this only gives me about 2 hours of nighttime for my display to viewed in the manner it was meant to seen in.


Curfew?! That's crazy. We don't have a curfew in my area, but everyone is pretty much done by 8:45-9. We don't start until the sun begins to go down, so we have a good couple of hours for ToTing. When when more porch lights are off than on, we know it's time to start heading home.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Trex said:


> Oh my, poor little ones. Does this curfew prevent adults or older teens from coming by to view your Halloween display?


No the teenagers have great costumes.... adults bring the young kids...... anyone can TOT..... maybe I should run for mayor
of the town then lift the curfew.....lol..... they wont see that coming.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We have TOTing from 5:30 - 8 which is fine because we have made it a tradition to go eat at a specific restaraunt every year after TOTing where the entire wait staff is in costume and so are we. ALTHOUGH even though it goes till 8 with our display alot of people come after that so it is closer to 9 - 9:30 before we actually shut down. It says 5:30 till 8 but it isnt a law that you have to close down then......keep it going until there is noone else coming.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Rigormortor said:


> No the teenagers have great costumes.... adults bring the young kids...... anyone can TOT..... maybe I should run for mayor
> of the town then lift the curfew.....lol..... they wont see that coming.


That made me laugh. 

We don't have a curfew around here. (Thank goodness). Our first tots show up about 5:00 to 5:30 and the last ones between 9:30 and 10:00. The thing I did have a little trouble getting used to was no toting on a Sunday. It's hard to believe a city with around a million would cow down to the whims of a church, but that's how it is. The first year I bought some candy for Sunday night because I was sure a few rebels would show up. Nope, nobody. I went walking the streets looking for anyone. Not a soul out there. Now that I've gotten used to it I don't mind it. Saturday is a good day for setup and sleeping in on Sunday is great. It just strikes me as weird.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Two things: the bible beaters that act insulted when I've invited them to my party. "I don't CELEBRATE Halloween. That's THE DEVILS holiday!" And the teenagers with no costume. "Yo, man...trick or treat!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

People not dressing for costume parties or kids not wearing a costume when trick or treating (Doesn't have to be bought but it's easy and cheap to be creative). 

People/kids not using the magic words "Trick or Treat" or "Happy Halloween".


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My pet peeve is the lack of Halloween on my street and all around my area..I am the only one on my street out of 9 houses that decorates. Other than me,there was 1 other house that had a pumpkin on it's step last year..never carved. When I was little, I loved seeing houses in neighborhoods all decorated and spotting the real spooky ones..Almost every other house would be decorated. It sucks knowing my 8 year old son will never experience Halloween like I did trick-or-treating. We get excited together whenever we spot a house decorated when out driving..Maybe I just need to move to a cool neighborhood


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Cutesy things. I'm all about creepy-cute but not JUST cute. Halloween is supposed to be scary!
Glitter everywhere. I like glitter well enough, but it has its place...and its place is not "all over Halloween decor."
...
and finally just the fact that I live in an apartment building and no longer have an excuse to dress up on Halloween.


----------



## tegee (Sep 6, 2012)

I put a lot of thought and effort into my yard (and interior) during Halloween. Do NOT come to my house wearing clothes that you've worn all week to school holding a plastic grocery bag and barely saying trick or treat, and then not even a "thank you" after you do get candy. I don't even care how old you are - if you're in costume, I'll give you candy. I've told the kids in my neighborhood that if they want candy, dress up.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

- Scrooges that turn their lights out because they can't be bothered.
- No one (in our neighborhood) making even the barest minimum of an effort to decorate. It's like come on people let's be a community!!! Put a pumpkin out!
- Kids that don't say thank you. 

~Kat


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Halloeve55 said:


> My pet peeve is the lack of Halloween on my street and all around my area..I am the only one on my street out of 9 houses that decorates. Other than me,there was 1 other house that had a pumpkin on it's step last year..never carved. When I was little, I loved seeing houses in neighborhoods all decorated and spotting the real spooky ones..Almost every other house would be decorated. It sucks knowing my 8 year old son will never experience Halloween like I did trick-or-treating. We get excited together whenever we spot a house decorated when out driving..Maybe I just need to move to a cool neighborhood


I completely feel you on this Halloeve55. I spent most of my childhood back east in a town outside of Pittsburgh. The whole town would decorate and we had a town wide Halloween parade and even the churches made little haunts for kids. It would be weird to see a house not decorated there. When I moved back out to San Diego I noticed it was sadly the opposite. Hardly anyone decorates out here for Halloween and even trick or treating is different, most towns promote trick or treating down a main street or to stores and trick or treaters visiting your actually home is a dwindling number. I am glad I grew up where I did, poor kids out here are missing out.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

MonsterGuts said:


> - Scrooges that turn their lights out because they can't be bothered.
> - No one (in our neighborhood) making even the barest minimum of an effort to decorate. It's like come on people let's be a community!!! Put a pumpkin out!
> - Kids that don't say thank you.
> 
> ~Kat



When kids don't say thank you my daughter gives them a really hard time, threatening them with taking back the candy and not giving them any next year too. I tell her it's Halloween and it's suppose to be fun. She tells me she's going to teach them manners since it's obvious their parents didn't. So come to our house for candy, a toy and an etiquette lesson. lol


----------



## Sally Skellington (Jul 5, 2016)

*Things I hate during Halloween*

I agree the sexy costumes are comical. My main frustration is when Halloween stores open and do not carry enough props. They only get enough to set the "scene" in the store but do not pack a lot of inventory bc they assume they will not sell. I buy so many props and animatronics online as a result that could have gone to a local retailer. You walk into a Halloween store and its 80% costumes. And the enthusiasts among us don't even buy those (we make our own or shop for more substantial material). 

I also agree, the "weird look" you get when you say you LOVE this season. I enjoy telling people at my church!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoy seeing clever, creative decorations, but I don't feel _*peeved *_when other don't decorate. It's just a hobby. Some of us love it, but not everyone has to enjoy doing what I enjoy doing. 
What does annoy me is the scarcity of reasonably-priced adult human-sized plastic skulls. There's a plethora of decent-looking, reasonably-priced skulls in the 4" to 6" range. If they'd use another 15 cents worth of plastic and charge me a dollar more for a full-sized, I'd be happy.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

^^ yes on the _reasonably priced_ realistic plastic adult human skulls peeve^^ Come on, how difficult can they be to manufacture China needs to step up their game.

^^yes to the ratio of costumes vs props space at the stores peeve too!!!^^


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Had a woman come to my haunt last year trick or treating "for her kids". She had 3 bags to fill up. Like, I've seen the parents with one kid and a bag because one was sick at home, I get that, no worries, seems legit. But this woman just walked up and expected 3 bags filled all by herself? You couldn't get one kid to come with you? Or was it something else? I don't know, but it stuck with me. Hope I see her this year, I saved a bunch of dum dums for her.


----------

